# Help! Major problem! Train shorting out track!!



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm hoping someone has run across this before. I have a simple 4 closed loop system. two O tracks, two HO tracks, all MTH engines running the TIU DCS Commander.

Tonight while running the two O engines alone the breaker on the power supply tripped. I've narrowed it down to my Big Boy engine. Basically after running about 1-2 feet I saw a spark underneath the first 8 wheels and the power was tripped. I took the engine off the track and cleaned the wheels which were dirty, cleaned the track and tried again. It went a little farther about a 1/4 circle before tripping the breaker again. I am stumped. I've never had this problem before and especially with this engine.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!!


Here is the backside. The front of the engine is on the left and its the front 8 in the middle of them where I saw the spark.

When its reset I can run the sounds without issue. Its only when it moves do I see the short










If the layout is important here is an older video of it working

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79gyAUSZwSI

If cleaning is still the culprit what is the best cleaning solution and method?


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Have you had a good look at the wheels and pick ups to see if it has collected something (such as a staple or scrap of wire) that is shorting out?


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

D1566 said:


> Have you had a good look at the wheels and pick ups to see if it has collected something (such as a staple or scrap of wire) that is shorting out?


I did and can't find anything. Its frustrating as heck right before our Thanksgiving to boot. The whole family will be over here.

I don't even like handling this engine because of its size and weight.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Can you do a quick bench test of the affected front motor? Does it still
trip the circuit breaker?

Pookybear


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Sounds like a wire got rubbed and the insulation is now missing. Does the shot happen on curves or straight track?


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

rrgrassi said:


> Sounds like a wire got rubbed and the insulation is now missing. Does the shot happen on curves or straight track?


Seems to be more on curved but never in the same place on the track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the classic sign of something internally moving and shorting. I'm guessing it could be the pickup(s) near where you were seeing the sparks.


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's the classic sign of something internally moving and shorting. I'm guessing it could be the pickup(s) near where you were seeing the sparks.


Is there anything I can try or is this going to be an internal electrical issue?


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

*Possible cause.*

A multimeter will help !

Check for continuity .

If there is no short on the track itself , then the engine is the problem.

(Of course I am looking at the problem as an electrician) .


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

From the way it appears (to me at least) it sounds like an internal issue. If by visual inspection without dis-assembly, nothing can be seen you will need to take it apart. I do agree it sounds as if a wire has rubbed through. It may be possible, with a very careful inspection, to see a wire that has rubbed thru. One possibility it invert the engine, apply power to the pickups and ground carefully manipulating components to reproduce it. If while inverted the short does not appear, the wire moved just enough to not short out. 

Carl


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

Kwikster said:


> From the way it appears (to me at least) it sounds like an internal issue. If by visual inspection without dis-assembly, nothing can be seen you will need to take it apart. I do agree it sounds as if a wire has rubbed through. It may be possible, with a very careful inspection, to see a wire that has rubbed thru. One possibility it invert the engine, apply power to the pickups and ground carefully manipulating components to reproduce it. If while inverted the short does not appear, the wire moved just enough to not short out.
> 
> Carl


I did a visual check since the top articulates and did see wires going into the front 8 but saw no breaks in the insulation. Its a sad thing not to have this running tomorrow but thems the breaks. I've broken out my old 46 Lionel to carry the load.

I did confirm it definitely shorts out on the curve when its at its strongest point.

Thank you all for your suggestions. I only wish Dallas had a real o gauge train and repair shop.


----------

